# Boat lift slipping?



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Who knows someone who could look at my lift or let me know why all the sudden my belt is slipping. It is a pain in the ass to get the boat out of the water with out going up and down and up and down....ideas
I have a new belt, new lift motar and I have adjusted the belt as tight as I can get it and still move easy....help


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I do not own a boat lift but have used several. Just a thought, Have you greased all friction points such as where the pipe in the middle hangs in the saddles? With all you have done as far as motor, belt and tension, it would seem something else is binding up causing the motor to slip.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

When Belts wear down, they become thinner and drop down into the pulley grove lower than intended and end up riding on the hub of the pulley where they get no contact friction to keep them from slipping.
The design of the V Belt intends to keep the contact surfaces between the belt and pulley riding on the sloped sides of the "V" with no contact under the belt against the hub. The wear pattern on the pulleys should only show on the sloped areas of the pulleys.
If the bottom of the pulley on the motor is "Shiney" it is a good indication the belt has worn thin and needs replacingand If the Pulley is worn so that the "V" section has worn into a Rounded "Grove" the pulley needs to be replaced also. Even if it apears tight. 
The mating surfaces of belt and pulley need to mate together flat for best performance. especially if your boat is very Heavy. I like the "Cog" belts with the little notches all of the way around it. They grip better under high torque loads ... Hope this helped...............

http://www.google.com/search?q=cogg...PHYHS9QSj9IHwBQ&ved=0CFkQsAQ&biw=1067&bih=487


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

You should be able to turn the large spoked wheel by hand without much force even with the load. If you have a lot of time you could twirl that wheel with one finger to raise and lower your boat.

Most designs have a grease fitting hidden behind the large gear and the plate.

Good luck


----------

